# Anyone on here keep birds of prey?



## hutch6

I have been fascinated with birds of prey since being a nipper and find them amazing predators.

My dad's cousin (don't know what relation to me he is) used to keep a kestrel and a common buzzard. I remember going up to their house and taking the birds to the local playing fields to fly them. Absolutely brilliant.

So, does anyone on here keep them? Do you need a license or anything from any governing body?

Not looking at getting one just yet as I I have my hands full but I have always dreamed of training a Harris Hawk and then the ultimate flying machine a Peregrine but I need to retire first.


----------



## lsc1983

hi im new here but thought i would say hi and that iv flown birds of prey for 10 years


----------



## matt221

i hav'nt kept any birds of prey for a few years now but i used to have a pair of barn owls a turkmenese eagle owl and a pair of buzzards all of which where rescued birds or people could no longer look after unfortunatley due to illness i had to give up my birds due to ill health all my birds were flown regularly and it was a definate wow factor hobby although hard work and loads of dedication is needeed


----------



## staflove

i went to a place in thirsk and we had hands on all of them eagles buzzards owls it was amazing we are soing to look in to it but not untill my OH is at home more but they are so nice and well trained they become great pets.


----------



## wiggy

I have a african eagle owl. He/she hasnt got the wing feathers quite yet so is still inside but soon i shall be taking him/her for a flight! I cant wait


----------



## Patterdale_lover

We have 6 birds of prey


----------



## austringer1302

Hi Hutch,That is the trouble today,almost all Birds of Prey are ready available to all and sundry that has the money,As for checks there are a lot out there that breed Bs of P,that only care that you have the ready Money,and not of what experience you have,or that you have the facilities to keep them,
NEVER rush into getting a B o P without reading up on them,as well as trying to get 1st hand experience from someone,that not only keeps them,but has the knowledge of Flying one,as is throughout life there are a lot of Cowboys out there,and a lot of Rogues,take time,and Learn 1st,ANYONE Interested in getting one,PLEASE TAKE NOTE.


----------



## Guest

Not I = don't have a clue about them. but my other half has a avid interest, (he is going on a falconry handling day later this month). He has recently retires and I have tried to encourage him to have a bird - but he won't claiming that they need a lot of attention and take as much looking after as the dogs do - his main concerns are that whilst we are away you cannot just get anybody to look after them - interested to learn your views though


----------



## TIGER COURIERS

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not I = don't have a clue about them. but my other half has a avid interest, (he is going on a falconry handling day later this month). He has recently retires and I have tried to encourage him to have a bird - but he won't claiming that they need a lot of attention and take as much looking after as the dogs do - his main concerns are that whilst we are away you cannot just get anybody to look after them - interested to learn your views though


Yes he is right and be careful cos you cant just get a mate to look after them the same way with a dog
A bop will need an experienced hand to look after them,know how to handle them,correct preparation of their food etc etc

It would be better for you to volunteer at a centre local to you,
Also read all beginning falconry books you can from the library
try lee william harris book called falconry for beginners
emma ford book falconry art and practice
and any by dr nick fox

If you can find either of the following sites 
INTERNATIONAL FALCONRY FORUM (THEY HAVE A STARTER PACK FOR YOU TO READ AND DOWNLOAD)
OR THE APPRENTICE FALCONER FORUM

tRY THEM FOR ADVICE AFTER YOU HAVE READ ALL THE BOOKS YOU CAN!

Also there are quite a few falconers websites now which will help you decide if the time and dedication is what you can offer a bop

And the idiot who said they make great 'pets' no they dont!and certainly NOT for a beginner many a bird has died or even ruined by someone being able to purchase them 'cheap' and without experience,a great avian vet, commitment, money,a mentor,no holidays (as who is going to look after them no such thing as kennels!) you will not get very far!

sorry to sound negative but Ive seen the mess left behind by ill informed choices!
just cos something looks cool doesnt mean it makes a great 'pet!?!!?"
think!
terrapins
dalmations
snowy owls 
all crazes started by films etc and then look at the dumping after!


----------



## hawksport

austringer1302 said:


> Hi Hutch,That is the trouble today,almost all Birds of Prey are ready available to all and sundry that has the money,As for checks there are a lot out there that breed Bs of P,that only care that you have the ready Money,and not of what experience you have,or that you have the facilities to keep them,
> NEVER rush into getting a B o P without reading up on them,as well as trying to get 1st hand experience from someone,that not only keeps them,but has the knowledge of Flying one,as is throughout life there are a lot of Cowboys out there,and a lot of Rogues,take time,and Learn 1st,ANYONE Interested in getting one,PLEASE TAKE NOTE.


All that.

Don't bother with the Lee William Harris book it's rubbish.

I know she is on a block but she prefers it to a bow


----------



## hawksport

DoubleTrouble said:


> Not I = don't have a clue about them. but my other half has a avid interest, (he is going on a falconry handling day later this month). He has recently retires and I have tried to encourage him to have a bird - but he won't claiming that they need a lot of attention and take as much looking after as the dogs do - his main concerns are that whilst we are away you cannot just get anybody to look after them - interested to learn your views though


BOPs need much more care than a dog


----------



## eagle96

Here mate, go through this pdf and make sure you comply fully with everyting it says b4 getting a bird...my cousin hass got a baby eagle.


----------



## 1290423

hutch6 said:


> I have been fascinated with birds of prey since being a nipper and find them amazing predators.
> 
> My dad's cousin (don't know what relation to me he is) used to keep a kestrel and a common buzzard. I remember going up to their house and taking the birds to the local playing fields to fly them. Absolutely brilliant.
> 
> So, does anyone on here keep them? Do you need a license or anything from any governing body?
> 
> Not looking at getting one just yet as I I have my hands full but I have always dreamed of training a Harris Hawk and then the ultimate flying machine a Peregrine but I need to retire first.


erro Hutch!

Hawksport keeps em!


----------



## JoannaD

(Sorry it's a few years too late) but I've had a pet Barn Owl for the past 11 years and they take a lot of hard work to look after, although they are one of the laziest birds of prey. But she is an absolute joy to have in our family and she has such a great character. If you're prepared for the work and long term dedication (not sure about other birds of prey, but barn owls can live for a hell of a long time in captivity) then they are fantastic animals.


----------



## hawksport

Do you fly her
We like pics here


----------



## 8tansox

I don't have any myself but I do go to a centre every Monday where there are 21 different types of Birds of Prey.

I am studying all kinds of bird ownership and management, going through my stage one Lantra awards, but regularly, I fly a Harris Hawk, a Barn Owl, Peregrine/Saker Falcon and a Steppe Eagle. 

Like the OP, I'm hooked.  

Every Monday, I'm at Glastonbury Abbey and yesterday, we had with us :

An American Kestrel,
Harris Hawk,
European Eagle Owl
Barn Owl,
Tawny Owl 
Peregrine/Saker Falcon.


----------



## JoannaD

hawksport said:


> Do you fly her
> We like pics here


we fly her every day


----------



## tattoogirl73

when we were on holiday last month we went to the cornish birds of prey centre. between october and february they do handling training courses, covering all aspects of owning bops. my oh is considering going on one. anyone would think we were bird mad on that holiday because we saw three different bop displays and took over a thousand photos  i got to hold a kestrel and oh held a harris hawk


----------



## Jesss

I'm getting a Snowy Owl chick in 2-3 weeks. I can't wait 

I've hand reared Barn owls and Eagle owls for a centre before but now I finally get to keep one


----------

